# Voip Telefon in Netzwerk integrieren



## Cleenz (21. Februar 2009)

Servus Leute!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und blicke irgendwie garnicht mehr durch! Bräuchte da mal eure Hilfe!

Ich habe mir dieses Telefon gekauft:

Linksys SPA962 VOIP SIP Telefon bei telefon.de kaufen. Versandkostenfrei

Das möchte ich jetzt in mein bestehendes Netzwerk integrieren. Ich habe im Wohnzimmer einen Netgear Router stehen, der das W-Lan Signal ins Arbeitszimmer zum Laptop sendet. Genau dahin soll jetzt auch das Voip Telefon. Das bedeutet ich bräuchte irgendwas womit ich das Signal empfangen kann und das einen LAN Ausgang hat woran ich dann das Telefon hänge. Soweit zur Theorie. Nur wie mache ich das praktisch? Gibt es da irgendwelche Geräte?
Ich hab hier noch einen tollen Lidl Router von Targa rumfliegen. Diesen hier:

Targa

Kann ich den dafür irgendwie verwenden? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das? Hoffe Ihr könnte mir helfen! Wäre schon sehr praktisch wenn das endlich mal funktionieren würde!

Vielen Dank!

Cleenz


----------



## fadade (21. Februar 2009)

also meiner Meinung nach ist das kein WLAN Telefon, und muss per Kabel an den Router angeschlossen werden

dieser muss aber auch VOIP fähig sein -> was hast du genau für einen Router?


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2009)

Was kannst du bei deinem Targa Accesspoint bei den WLAN-Optionen alles einstellen?
Wenn du hier einstellen kannst dass er als WLAN-Client arbeiten soll, ist es möglich. 
Sonst bräuchtest du sowas hier:
ZyXEL


----------



## Cleenz (21. Februar 2009)

@fadade: Ja, es ist kein W-Lan Telefon. Sonst wäre es ja einfach. Deswegen habe ich ja auch das Problem mit dem Router. Der Router steht oben mit Link zum Hersteller.

@taks: Genau so ein Gerät hatte ich schon gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Wäre aber natürlich schön wenn ich auf das bestehende Gerät zurückgreifen könnte. Da steht immerhin überall Voip drauf, also sollte das doch auch gehen.

Ich hab mal ein paar Screens vom Einrichtungsmenü gemacht!

http://www.alondos.de/DSL%20Telefonie.jpg
http://www.alondos.de/Netzwerkeinstellungen.jpg
http://www.alondos.de/Telefonie.jpg

Ist dieses PPPoE Pass-Through nicht sowas was ich suche?

Hoffe ihr könnte damit was anfangen und mir helfen!

Vielen Dank aber schonmal!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Ist dieses PPPoE Pass-Through nicht sowas was ich suche?


Nope.Das brauchst du nur,wenn du in deinem heimnetzwerk mehrere dsl-anschlüsse benutzen willst.



> Hoffe ihr könnte damit was anfangen und mir helfen!


Da brauch ich glaube noch etwas mehr input.
Was kommt eigentlich,wenn du in den netzwerkeinstellungen des targa auf "lan" klickst? (bitte bild posten)
Kannst du "wireless lan" nur ein und ausschalten,oder gibt es da noch mehr optionen?
Welche ip,subnetzmaske und standardgateway benutzt dein laptop?(ich will wissen,was für eine ip-range benutzt wird,um dir im notfall bei einzutragenden werten helfen zu können)
Den dhcp deines targa schaltest du mal bitte aus.Der kommt sich sonst nur mit dem deines im betrieb befindlichen routers in die quere.
Ich fänd es auch klasse,wenn du mal noch einen screenshot von status->übersicht und status->details machen könntest.(targa)


----------

